# First Cycle, kind of



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

Aright fellas and lasses. Sorry for the boring and generic "how does my cycle look" post.....but how does my cycle look?!!?

Its not quite my first cycle but my first one in at least 8 years. 
I'm 33 male by the way.
NOTE: i'v got Arimidex on hand.


*12 week cycle*

400mg a week of test E 300 for 12 weeks: Week 1 - 12 

0.7mg twice a week (Moday and Thursday)

50mg of Anavar a day for 8 weeks: Week 1 – 8 

25mg in the morning, 25mg at 5.00PM

1000iu of HCG a week: Week 1 – 13 

0.5mg twice a week (Tuesday and Friday)

PCT tabs every day : Week 13 – 17 

One tab a day


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Pabs88 said:


> but how does my cycle look?!!?


Don't see the need to split the anavar, would do HCG after test jabs, if not you're jabbing 4 out of 7 days.
Wait 3 or 4 weeks after last jab before PCT and continue with HCG at same dose, stop HCG, wait 3 days then start clomid & nolva.

PCT tabs are usually UGL rubbish at weird doses and also containing proviron, which isn't recommended so get yourself some proper clomid & nolva.


----------

